# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amblygobius rainfordi

## Julio Macieira

_


Amblygobius rainfordi_

Família: Gobios
Alimentação: pequenos invertebrados capturados no substracto
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 6cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1
Nota: De entre esta família de peixes, é dos menos tímidos

----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------

